# Rear axle Parts



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

In survaying my rear leak found that the rear outer bearing flange had a chunk out of it. Can anyone advise where I might find one.No Junk yards in my area.1953 farmall super c


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Some salvage yards will ship parts out. Try All States Ag Parts | Tractor Parts | Combine Parts | Used, New & Rebuilt and see if they can ship it to you. I'm pretty sure they do as one of their branches is near me and they were boxing and shipping parts when I was there last time.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! Wish I had a salvage yard near me.


----------

